# Finalllyyyyyy!



## Diablo (Jul 20, 2012)

Bobby just emailed me letting me know the babies were hatching!!! I just sent him the rest of my payment, and will be waiting the longest 3 weeks of my life. For everyone else, I think this means you should be getting requests too for the rest of your payment.


----------



## Thelegendofcharlie (Jul 20, 2012)

Now you get to excercise your patience muscles.


----------



## Diablo (Jul 20, 2012)

Thelegendofcharlie said:


> Now you get to excercise your patience muscles.



They're worn out from waiting for this email....I saw everyone else getting the email that theirs hatched and I had to wait extra long until mine did. But it's only three more weeks...guess I'll be getting the enclosure absolutely PERFECT until then haha.


----------



## Thelegendofcharlie (Jul 20, 2012)

Sill waiting...
...
..
.


----------



## BamaTegu (Jul 23, 2012)

Thelegendofcharlie said:


> Sill waiting...
> ...
> ..
> .



Me too. When did you pay your deposit? I paid mine in early June


----------



## larissalurid (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm excited too! I just got a call last night saying that my Extreme is shipping out TONIGHT! I get my baby tomorrow that I've been waiting for almost a year! 

Which did you get a reg b&w? I heard those were hatching around the 20th of this month. :]



Thelegendofcharlie said:


> Sill waiting...
> ...
> ..
> .




It is a long wait, I've been waiting many months for mine, but don't worry! Not all have hatched yet, never mind are 3 weeks old ready to be shipped. It will be soon though! :] Then it'll be worth the wait


----------



## Jeremyxb12 (Jul 24, 2012)

my reg B+W is probably coming next week if not tomorrow


----------



## Diablo (Aug 7, 2012)

Who else is still waiting for the call?


----------



## Skeetzy (Aug 7, 2012)

I got the request on the 19th. I called him yesterday, told me next week.


----------



## the_cw (Aug 8, 2012)

He said next week(or the one after that) to me too. Hopefully it works out in the end.


----------



## BamaTegu (Aug 8, 2012)

He told me last week FedEx wouldn't ship live animals if the temperatures were over 90 degrees. Looks like temps in Panama City are going to be in the high 80s the next few days hopefully he can get some out..


----------



## bonedoc (Aug 8, 2012)

I have an extreme black and white and an All american shipping to us on August 13th. We can't wait!!!


----------



## aambumann (Aug 8, 2012)

Why put your self through all this. There are other acceptable options. From the time I ordered my Red Tegu to the date of delivery was 3 days. I ordered on a Saturday and the Tegu arrived the following Tuesday. I believe I received a very nice, healthy Tegu. I am completely satisfied with all aspects of the transaction, communication with seller, price, and the Tegu itself. Thanks, just a thought.


----------



## Skeetzy (Aug 8, 2012)

Why come in here and start that drama all over again? Theres countless threads on that USELESS conversation. Obviously people went to Varnyard for their own personal reason. Varnyard's tegu's are considered the cream of the crop. Yes, all the other tegu's look just as nice, will be just as healthy, blah blah blah, but me personally, I wanted a Varnyard. I honestly don't have any issue with the waiting process.

Why get your wife pregnant and wait 9 months for the baby? Why not go adopt one? You'll have it in 3 days. -___-


----------



## larissalurid (Aug 8, 2012)

I just got my extreme giant on tuesday! YAY! Worth the almost year long wait, so worth it.


----------



## aambumann (Aug 8, 2012)

Skeetzy said:


> Why come in here and start that drama all over again? Theres countless threads on that USELESS conversation. Obviously people went to Varnyard for their own personal reason. Varnyard's tegu's are considered the cream of the crop. Yes, all the other tegu's look just as nice, will be just as healthy, blah blah blah, but me personally, I wanted a Varnyard. I honestly don't have any issue with the waiting process.
> 
> Why get your wife pregnant and wait 9 months for the baby? Why not go adopt one? You'll have it in 3 days. -___-


Chill Skeetzy. It was an honest question, and no I have not had the time to read all the countless threads. Don't you think it would have been better just to state why you chose to wait, and let others speak for themselves, instead of grabbing an attitude? Some of us might find the various reasons interesting and help us decide if we would like to acquire a Varnyard. I do not believe the wife statement was needed, you have no idea if someone is married or not. Why not adopt? Obviously adoption is not your strong suit, it takes more than 3 days. Congratulations to all who were contacted, enjoy your Tegu.


----------



## Skeetzy (Aug 8, 2012)

larissalurid said:


> I just got my extreme giant on tuesday! YAY! Worth the almost year long wait, so worth it.



If my B&W comes in on this Tuesday, it will be 5 months and a day wait for me. I'm actually glad it's taken this long. I thought I read everything about them in the month or two before deciding specifically for a tegu, boy was I wrong. I've learned more these past 5 months than I did before them. The waits has prepared me so much more. 



aambumann said:


> Skeetzy said:
> 
> 
> > Why come in here and start that drama all over again? Theres countless threads on that USELESS conversation. Obviously people went to Varnyard for their own personal reason. Varnyard's tegu's are considered the cream of the crop. Yes, all the other tegu's look just as nice, will be just as healthy, blah blah blah, but me personally, I wanted a Varnyard. I honestly don't have any issue with the waiting process.
> ...



It's an analogy/generalization, not intended specifically towards you, but intended to show the problem with your original question. I know it takes longer than 3 days to adopt, but I was comparing pregnancy to Varnyard, and adopting to buying off a website. Was not intended to be taken so literally lol.

But this "argument" gets brought up in every thread recently. Just go to the Varnyard 2012 red tegu thread if you want to read about that discussion. You'll get both sides of the story, those who are pissed off about the wait, and those who are okay with it. It's a very bad subject to bring up at all. I assumed you had already read these threads, and were just trying to poke at those of us anxiously waiting for them, and rub it in you got it faster.

But now that I know you really are just curious, I'll elaborate more. I've been researching larger lizards(specifically a couple monitors), and came across tegu's. I already knew general care of these large lizards, the enclosures, etc. But after seeing how intelligent and "tame" they get, I decided a tegu was the lizard to get. I originally went to buy one off Big Apple Herps, since their "Captive Bred Babies" read in stock. I use the quotes because there's really no way of knowing if they really are or not. I had a $450 order ready to submit, but decided to give them a call first. They were in fact not in stock, with a "approx. 2 month wait", so I immediately was turned off to the site, and began looking up other places to buy tegu's. I came across Varnyard, and was sold instantly. The countless videos on Youtube of them, hundreds of happy customers, and a place that specifically deals with just tegu's, I was 100% sure I wanted a Varnyard. And this was after digging deep and seeing all of his problems last year with them, and knowing about the wait. My biggest thing was a true captive bred baby. Not saying a wild caught can't became just as, and possibly more tame, intelligent, good looking, etc, but I just really like the fact it's bred by somebody and not taken from the wild. In my eyes, Varnyard is the Lexus to Toyota, Infiniti to Nissan, Cadillac to Chevy, and so on. In reality, they're all the same, but there's just something about saying it's a Varnyard.

I'm sorry I came across harsh, like I said, thought you were just looking to start trouble.


----------



## aambumann (Aug 9, 2012)

No hard feelings Skeetzy, I new it was an anology, I have a Step-Daughter from marriage and a adopted Son from birth ( same mother ) because his donor father decided to walk away from him the day he was born at the hospital. Yep, he was already married and had 3 children, who he brought to the hospital. Left without signing the birth certificate. He states, "better to lose 1 child than it is to lose 3. Oh yeah I guess to have those, I must admit I have an EX-WIFE. Great caliber of people huh? I could not adopt him until after we were married. Should have seen the warning signs. Should have gotten a Tegu instead of a wife. I am happy about one thing out of that ill relationship, I have a Son and Daughter who are now 7 and 10. I will admit, I am new to this site, but I am here to learn and help in any way I can. Thanks all.


----------



## Diablo (Aug 17, 2012)

All that aside who else is still waiting? I'm thinking of calling bobby up tomorrow or sunday but I've been really busy with my grandfather passing the other day I've been helping my mom out and trying to get everything together. I'm putting the final touches on the enclosure now but I still have had no call from bobby or anything since I paid the rest of the deposit. Anyone know if he has argentines going out this monday coming up still?


----------



## Skeetzy (Aug 17, 2012)

I talked to him on the 6th for my B&W. He said he would be shipping this past week. No call at all this week, so I'll be contacting him Sunday/Monday for a reminder. He said he was very behind on shipping from the heat.


----------



## the_cw (Aug 17, 2012)

We spoke Wednesday and said he *plans* on Monday. It depends, of course, on when you put your deposit down. He sounded optimistic, though, but it's largely outside of his hands.


----------



## Diablo (Aug 17, 2012)

Alright yeah I figured he was just behind, I'm just double checking he didn't ship everything out and I'm stuck with nothing haha. At least I know I'm not the only one waiting.


----------



## Dirtydmc (Aug 18, 2012)

I love anticipation threads. I remember waiting all those months for a normal. Got him. Had him for a couple weeks and he jumped to his death. Called bobby. He had an extreme left over that had no parents. I bought him that day and waited a couple more weeks. It's like Xmas eve. All the excitment. Love it.


----------



## Diablo (Aug 19, 2012)

Stop it! I can't take it anymore haha, I don't have the time to call up Bobby and everytime my phone goes off I hope it's him....still no call though. Maybe tomorrow


----------



## Skeetzy (Aug 20, 2012)

Don't count on it. Just got off the phone with him. He isn't doing any shipping today. They have flash flood warnings, and he can't load the boxes up in the back of his truck he said. He's hoping tomorrow or next week. Slightly irritated with this, even though the weather is out of his hands. Just wish he shipped mine last week like he told me two weeks ago.


----------



## klrnoel (Aug 20, 2012)

Skeetzy said:


> Don't count on it. Just got off the phone with him. He isn't doing any shipping today. They have flash flood warnings, and he can't load the boxes up in the back of his truck he said. He's hoping tomorrow or next week. Slightly irritated with this, even though the weather is out of his hands. Just wish he shipped mine last week like he told me two weeks ago.





klrnoel said:


> Skeetzy said:
> 
> 
> > Don't count on it. Just got off the phone with him. He isn't doing any shipping today. They have flash flood warnings, and he can't load the boxes up in the back of his truck he said. He's hoping tomorrow or next week. Slightly irritated with this, even though the weather is out of his hands. Just wish he shipped mine last week like he told me two weeks ago.



Well thats it for me! I'm leaving the country for work (military). I was assured that july was my delevery date. Guess i just lost $150 
Live and learn i guess. Buyer beware.


----------



## hanniebann (Aug 20, 2012)

that's too bad. I'm getting ready to move as well, waiting till the last minute wasn't exactly my ideal situation either. Crossing my fingers that the ship date is soon..


----------



## Diablo (Aug 20, 2012)

Skeetzy said:


> Don't count on it. Just got off the phone with him. He isn't doing any shipping today. They have flash flood warnings, and he can't load the boxes up in the back of his truck he said. He's hoping tomorrow or next week. Slightly irritated with this, even though the weather is out of his hands. Just wish he shipped mine last week like he told me two weeks ago.



Well at least I know now there's a reason for him not calling. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## klrnoel (Aug 21, 2012)

klrnoel said:


> Skeetzy said:
> 
> 
> > Don't count on it. Just got off the phone with him. He isn't doing any shipping today. They have flash flood warnings, and he can't load the boxes up in the back of his truck he said. He's hoping tomorrow or next week. Slightly irritated with this, even though the weather is out of his hands. Just wish he shipped mine last week like he told me two weeks ago.
> ...


He called me today to explain this difficult business, I feel confident after speaking with him that I will still receive my Tegu.


----------



## hanniebann (Aug 21, 2012)

Yea, I don't doubt he'll send them. Just a bummer to get them a few months after their hatch date :/ they grow so quick.


----------



## Steven. (Aug 21, 2012)

I went through the same process to get my aa last year. He was ready to ship, but i had to wait almost 2 months because we were over 95 degrees throughout the day. I live in florida where july and august is a killing. Yes his communation is not the best, but his animals are top quality and he wont do anything to jeopardize their lives. I finally got my aa in end of september after him being ready to ship in end of july.. talk about a wait..


----------



## Diablo (Aug 22, 2012)

Guess it will be next week.....I start school next week this isn't cool. Now im not sure if there will be someone here or not 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## hanniebann (Aug 22, 2012)

Stay strong! Maybe get him shipped to a neighbor's house you know will be home? Or a friend?


----------



## Diablo (Aug 24, 2012)

Now there is a hurricane coming towards Florida...WHEN WILL IT END?? Anyone talked to Bobby about this possible hurricane and what he is planning?


----------



## hanniebann (Aug 26, 2012)

Is it Isacc? Who knows any updates about the storm? I'm DYING to know!


----------



## Ntyvirus (Aug 26, 2012)

Let's just say I've had afternoon storms worse than this


----------



## Skeetzy (Aug 26, 2012)

My best friend is stationed in Pensacola for the Navy. He said its been really nice out the past few days. But the storm is supposed to hit tomorrow or Tuesday.


----------



## Jeremyxb12 (Aug 26, 2012)

I just dont know why he cant rent a closed truck and then bring them?


----------



## Diablo (Aug 26, 2012)

My patience is gone haha, I keep seeing everyone else getting theirs. I hate it


----------



## Skeetzy (Aug 27, 2012)

Well no phone call yet. And from what I've seen on weather.com it should be raining soon, so looks like he didn't wanna ship before the rain. Pretty fed up. But still have some time today.


----------



## spark678 (Aug 27, 2012)

I think the south florida area got the worst of it. Here in Tampa its been like any other rainy day and the sun came out a few times already today. And no school today. Too bad I dont start until next week.


----------



## hanniebann (Aug 27, 2012)

still waiting for a phone call here on Monday... what do you think the cut off time is for him to ship out and call everyone?


----------



## Skeetzy (Aug 27, 2012)

He isnt gonna ship today. Just another excuse for the little rain. My buddy who's in the same town as bobby said it was nice out at 1230. Haven't talked to him since but if he was gonna ship it would've been this morning. my patience and.defending.bobby have run dry. Pretty annoyed now.


----------



## Diablo (Aug 27, 2012)

I understand he was busy before because he had all those other tegus to ship out. But all the extremes are shipped and I'm pretty sure a majority of the others have been shipped. So what exactly is the big wait on this. I can see how monday would be the preferred day to ship but with one day shipping that definitely should not be the ONLY day to ship.


----------



## Skeetzy (Aug 28, 2012)

Agreed man. It's just excuses at this point. I defended him taking his time for awhile, but now it's just bull. Here's what my friend just said, who's in the same town as Bobby. 

"And it doesn't look like a hurricane is only hours away outside. No rain, scattered clouds. I see blue skies"

I want to call and hear Bobbys excuse but I just don't have the patience. I'd end up getting more frustrated. I placed my deposit down back in March. He told me on the 6th of this month I'd have mine the 14th. It's the 28th and if it wasn't for me calling him last week I'd have no idea what was going on. Rain is a shifty excuse for not shipping. The downpours last week were understandable, but my friend said the skies were clear by early afternoon on Monday. He just seems extremely lazy now, since I see no true reason not to ship besides.needing to make a little extra effort.


----------



## hanniebann (Aug 28, 2012)

That's too bad, this isn't very professional of him either. The only reason I know what's going on is because of you guys. I haven't had any contact with him since I paid my second half on June 16.


I just sent Bobby an email asking about what's going on. I'm hoping I hear back from him today with good news. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## laurarfl (Aug 28, 2012)

I ship Fed EX, Priority Overnight delivered by 10:30 and have no issues. A facility hold can always be ordered so that the animal doesn't go out on the truck. Animals are being shipped out all over the country right now. I really didn't want to get involved in this whole issue, so I'm leaving again now.


----------



## Logie_Bear (Aug 28, 2012)

Bobby wont ship Fedex, only USPS. I ran into that issue when I was getting my baby because I was wanting him to ship to the fedex facility right down the road from my house but he said he wouldn't use them. So, mayhaps that's why only mondays are ship out dates for him?


----------



## Diablo (Aug 28, 2012)

I don't know but the longer I wait the more I tend to forget I am even getting a tegu! My cage has been sitting here, and I have put off even bothering changing the bulb to one with a lower wattage, or looking into ordering food until I even know I'm still getting it for sure. I'm really having doubts, but we'll see I guess.


----------



## Skeetzy (Aug 28, 2012)

I already ordered $50 of food, had it for a good two weeks now. Just sitting slowly going bad for no reason. Pretty upset I won't be receiving a green headed baby. That's what I was most looking forward to.


----------



## the_cw (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm not one who tries and defends people often, but we do have to keep in mind that he is shipping the animals in the order he received the deposits(whether or not that is a good idea, well, that's a different discussion entirely). So, there are parts of the country which are *always* hot like Arizona. If someone on the deposit list is there, for instance, he will *not* ship anyone else's until he receives that one(this is my understanding of when he spoke with me). Fact is, we could be waiting a while. I put money down in January, so the fact I don't have mine yet ought to be considered.


----------



## anelk002 (Aug 28, 2012)

I put my deposit down for a b&w back in january paid full on July 10 and was told 3 weeks its coming up to almost 2 months he said heat first week, then heat again then he said he has over 800 hoping to get to mine soon and its been two weeks since then. I have an empty cage just sitting in my room with nothing in it.


----------



## the_cw (Aug 28, 2012)

I've been told the same. Fact is, at this point, you either ask for your money back or wait. I know I'm getting a Tegu, but I suspect it will be at the end of September.


----------



## Diablo (Aug 28, 2012)

the_cw said:


> I'm not one who tries and defends people often, but we do have to keep in mind that he is shipping the animals in the order he received the deposits(whether or not that is a good idea, well, that's a different discussion entirely). So, there are parts of the country which are *always* hot like Arizona. If someone on the deposit list is there, for instance, he will *not* ship anyone else's until he receives that one(this is my understanding of when he spoke with me). Fact is, we could be waiting a while. I put money down in January, so the fact I don't have mine yet ought to be considered.



January...? I put mine down in May. Looks like I got a lot more time to wait. Sweet


----------



## hanniebann (Aug 30, 2012)

I still haven't heard back from him, anyone else have better luck?


----------



## agv0008 (Aug 30, 2012)

Just a word of warning:

I tried contacting Bobby many times (by phone and email) and after 2 weeks I opened a PayPal dispute. He called me 5 minutes later.

I told him I wanted my money back. His terms of service on his website do not state that he will hold animals like this.

He told me to close the dispute and he would send me a check.

He never sent it. I waited over two weeks.

Once you close a PayPal dispute, you can't reopen it without getting your bank involved.

IF YOU CHOOSE TO TAKE THIS COURSE OF ACTION, DO NOT CLOSE THE DISPUTE UNTIL YOU HAVE YOUR MONEY IN HAND. THIS WAS A HUGE PAIN FOR ME AS I HAD TO WAIT FOR THE BANK TO BEGIN THE INVESTIGATION IN ORDER TO GET MY REFUND. BOBBY TOLD ME HE WOULD REFUND ME AND HE LIED.

On the bright side, I called TeguTerra and had a Chacoan hatchling at my door 6 days later. Johnny packed it with cold packs and he arrived fine, despite the high temps in my area. Overnight shipping with arrival guarantee before 10:30 is awesome.

All of the above events are factual and are presented merely as a data point intended to show what happened to me when dealing with Varnyard. YMMV.


----------



## the_cw (Aug 30, 2012)

Let us know how that goes. I'm giving him another week before I do something like that as well. There's been plenty of time and no word from him to me other than those I initiated on my own. I'm a patient guy, but I'm starting to lose it.


----------



## hanniebann (Aug 30, 2012)

I don't think I can open a dispute at this point could I? My first payment was a year and a half ago, does PayPal cover me over that long of a period?


----------



## spark678 (Aug 30, 2012)

I dont get how people can still give him business from what ive read. We need to make a thread on Bobby and sticky it with customer reviews!


----------



## agv0008 (Aug 30, 2012)

hanniebann said:


> I don't think I can open a dispute at this point could I? My first payment was a year and a half ago, does PayPal cover me over that long of a period?



From the PayPal website:
"Transactions older than 45 days cannot be disputed but should still be reported. PayPal tracks seller performance trends in the event we need to take action to protect other buyers."

I don't think that you can open a dispute with PayPal at this point. My transaction was not 45 days old at the time of my dispute. If you have your PayPal account linked to your debit card, you may be able to contact the bank and have them open an investigation with PayPal.



the_cw said:


> Let us know how that goes. I'm giving him another week before I do something like that as well. There's been plenty of time and no word from him to me other than those I initiated on my own. I'm a patient guy, but I'm starting to lose it.



It is pretty much over and done with at this point. Wells Fargo has excellent buyer protection, so they just credited my account and it is now out of my hands...

This all went down a couple weeks ago. I wanted to wait to post about it, until I cooled off, so that I didn't get banned for swearing.



spark678 said:


> I dont get how people can still give him business from what ive read. We need to make a thread on Bobby and sticky it with customer reviews!



There are plenty of reviews that would be good, I'm sure. I am not sure what I would have done had I read all of the accounts (both positive and negative) regarding tegu purchasing through Varnyard, but it would have been helpful.


----------



## the_cw (Aug 30, 2012)

Well, I fully recognize I won't be able to get most of my money back. Fact is though, I finished paying back at the start of July(!) and still have nothing. I read reviews positive and negative but decided to give him the benefit of the doubt. At this point, never again.


----------



## agv0008 (Aug 30, 2012)

I gave him the benefit of the doubt when I closed my PayPal dispute before receiving the funds, and look where that got me...


----------



## the_cw (Aug 30, 2012)

I hear you. I know he'll ship eventually, but I get the impression he doesn't really care that much when I get one. Again, the eggs hatched, as he said, at the start of July. Really? How has it taken this long? Weather is one thing, but the fact is cold packs can do work. Also, he can set up picking up at the post office, etc. Not sure what's going on and since he volunteers no information--I only know things because I've called before and have paid attention here--I've got nothing to go on.

It's a weird situation. I'll get my Gu at some point, but the customer service experience here has to be the worst I've ever experienced. Like, really. And I've ordered a custom shirt from a mountain woman in Virginia and had better luck getting in contact with her(true story).


----------



## hanniebann (Aug 30, 2012)

What's a reputable company to go through for tegus? Someone mentioned teguterra? I've never heard of them.


----------



## agv0008 (Aug 30, 2012)

hanniebann said:


> What's a reputable company to go through for tegus? Someone mentioned teguterra? I've never heard of them.



TeguTerra hatches thousands of tegus every year and has them in stock year round. Their ages vary depending on the time of year (obviously), but he has enough of them where you can call him any day of the year and get one. No deposits. He keeps his website updated with what he has.

Cheaper, faster, better. IMHO


----------



## the_cw (Aug 30, 2012)

spark678 said:


> I dont get how people can still give him business from what ive read. We need to make a thread on Bobby and sticky it with customer reviews!



I would second this. I planned on offering a review after I was done no matter my view on the service. Considering he's very close to the community, I see no reason not to.


----------



## hanniebann (Aug 30, 2012)

It looks like he's selling black and white 2012 hatchlings for $200, is the $60 shipping on top of that too?


----------



## agv0008 (Aug 30, 2012)

It may be. I did not order a B&W. I payed less (total) for the Chacoan White that I received when compared to the Extreme. Just call him, he is very informative.


----------



## Diablo (Aug 30, 2012)

I wish I had never really gotten myself into this. It sucks but the waiting is just making me lose interest in tegus honestly. I have a lot going on so maybe that is why I haven't been too focused on tegus. I know once I get it, my interest will be rekindled. But right now I'm just gonna forget all about it and just wait for a call. I don't know what else to do really. If he never sends it, I'm just gonna wash my hands of all this and sell the cage, everything happens for a reason I guess. Sucks but I don't have the motivation to really do anything about this except read updates from you guys.


----------



## Skeetzy (Aug 30, 2012)

Exactly how I feel at this point. Nothing but frustrating. If I don't get a call next Monday I'm opening a dispute(or calling my bank) and ordering one from TeguTerra. If he was calling me every week, or even a general email sent to everyone waiting, explaining the delay for the week, I would be a lot happier. I understand he's a busy man, but if he isn't caught up shipping, then whats his excuse now.


----------



## agv0008 (Aug 30, 2012)

I feel ya Diablo. I was in the same boat as you. I decided to let go of the Extreme because it was causing me a lot of stress. If you want a tegu, buy one. This situation is not really any different than a shoddy car repair. 

This is the scenario that I equate it to:
Your car broke.
You payed someone to fix it.
It breaks again in two weeks (same part).
You take it back to the same mechanic and they refuse to fix it for free.
You go to a different mechanic and pay again for the same repair done correctly.
Your car now works.

Luckily, I had the financial resources available to pay for two tegus, while not knowing if I would get my money back for the first one. Even luckier, I got my money back from the bank for the first one.


----------



## Ujarak (Aug 30, 2012)

I personally call him every day/ every other day to get my refund from him and all i get is excuses. Its been a month now since i was supposed to get my refund. Very frustrating. Im probably gonna have to take him to court


----------



## Diablo (Aug 30, 2012)

Yeah I just heard of so many people having good experiences with him I thought it would be worth the wait but it really isnt. I feel like by the time i get the tegu it will just go into hibernation without me getting any one on one time with it and learning a schedule for it. Im sure bobby is a nice guy. But if he really does ship this many animals every year I dont see the reason in not hiring someone to handle such an important thing as customer communication. Like you said skeetzy I wouldn't mind it if I had updates or reasons why its delayed but having to find out from other people is ridiculous. I cant imagine what people who don't visit this forum are thinking while they wait for their lizard that they paid 150 or more for. This is just a bad experience, I hope to never go through again.

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## Skeetzy (Aug 30, 2012)

I talked to him about hiring help. He doesn't trust anyone. He's afraid of someone gaining his trust and learning his routine, then stealing his tegus. Don't really blame him, since they are gold mines. But he does need to fix something.


----------



## Melissa (Aug 30, 2012)

Someone said all the extremes were shipped I really hope not I have 1 paid in full, and have been waiting on it. Every week he tells me something else and that it will be the next week, 1st it was the temps then when the temps were good he said he had a lot shipping out and it would be the next week, then he had an excuse for that week, and now we are still waiting. We bought a normal from him a while back and had no problems with it so I didn't expect it to be like this. I am hoping he didn't forget we were getting an extreme I better not have paid $350 for a normal b/w lol. Guess eventually I will find out....


----------



## the_cw (Aug 30, 2012)

hanniebann said:


> It looks like he's selling black and white 2012 hatchlings for $200, is the $60 shipping on top of that too?



I heard back from TeguTerra--how hard is it to respond?--and it's 200 plus 60 for shipping so 260 overall.

I'm calling Bobby tomorrow and I hope he has a good reason. I want my guy soon. I tend to be very nice and cordial, but the fact that he's giving so many people the run around makes me feel very frustrated.


----------



## Diablo (Aug 30, 2012)

I thought all the extremes had shipped but your guess is as good as mine. I just saw all the threads in the extreme forum so I figured only the black and white normals were left

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## LizardzRock (Aug 30, 2012)

Yea I'm tired of it. Last I spoke was via email and he said he had 800 of them to get out and the weather has been getting in the way as far as heat and now with hurricane season in full effect i doubt that will help either. I think he is in over his head honestly....


----------



## hanniebann (Aug 31, 2012)

Any updates on that phone call? I'm guessing he won't be shipping this next Monday due to labor day?


----------



## Diablo (Aug 31, 2012)

Don't expect your tegu until september is my guess. Im not even gonna say maybe itll be this week or maybe next. Im just gonna expect it end of september. If it isnt here by then then im calling up my bank.

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## spark678 (Aug 31, 2012)

I got my extreme at the end of September last year. He was still really small surprisingly because everyone else got there extreme a month before me. Hope this helps.


----------



## the_cw (Aug 31, 2012)

hanniebann said:


> Any updates on that phone call? I'm guessing he won't be shipping this next Monday due to labor day?



He said he'd ship Tuesday. No qualifications. Honestly, I'd be shocked if it happened(and I don't mean that as an insult to him). It's difficult to know if weather will suck then, etc. Still, he sounded very confident he'd be able to. No ifs ands or buts were used.


----------



## hanniebann (Sep 1, 2012)

Well that's at least a bright note  for those of us still waiting, what names have you picked out for your 'gu's?? That was the hardest thing for me to decide on!! And I think I might go back and forth between two until he finally arrives!


----------



## Diablo (Sep 1, 2012)

Lol I was gonna name it Diablo, but that was my recent girlfriends idea, now ex, so I gotta think of a different name now. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## hanniebann (Sep 1, 2012)

Yea.. I agree. I think I decided on Darwin, though I really wanted Dorian too... D names are a favorite of mine apparently.. ^^


----------



## Diablo (Sep 1, 2012)

Anyone else know if anyone here has a gu named smaug? Im thinking about going with that

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## Jeremyxb12 (Sep 1, 2012)

So do u guys think bobby will ship out on tuesday? I called and left a message so hopefully he will answer. Its been a full year for me


----------



## hanniebann (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm crossing my fingers for Tuesday too.. Are you one of the straggler from last year's catastrophe as well?


----------



## bmx3000max (Sep 2, 2012)

He only ships on mondays


----------



## the_cw (Sep 2, 2012)

bmx3000max said:


> He only ships on mondays



That's not what he said to me. And, considering it's a Holiday, it'd be foolish to waste a whole week. Not saying you're wrong, mind you, but it just doesn't make sense.


----------



## Realitynh (Sep 3, 2012)

Finished paying for my b&w in June and haven't heard a damn thing either!!!


----------



## Jeremyxb12 (Sep 3, 2012)

hanniebann said:


> I'm crossing my fingers for Tuesday too.. Are you one of the straggler from last year's catastrophe as well?



yeah i have been waiting for my prize pet to arrive for a year


----------



## Skeetzy (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm hoping to hear from him tomorrow about shipping. Thought I would've heard from him tonight but guess not.


----------



## Diablo (Sep 4, 2012)

I didn't hear anything from him yet either. On a sidenote my enclosure temps and humidity are off and I need to fix them. Its too hot and the humidity is at 99% with the heat lamp off. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## hanniebann (Sep 4, 2012)

Fingers are crossed, hopefully today is the day for my phone call!


----------



## Skeetzy (Sep 4, 2012)

I work till 2 today. I'll be calling him right after work to ask. I'll post what he says if nobody else contacts him first.


----------



## Ujarak (Sep 4, 2012)

He is not shipping today.....yet again. Apparently because of a flash flood warning


----------



## the_cw (Sep 4, 2012)

You spoke with him? I mean, there is flash flood watch(good old Google News), but just gotta say: if it's not one thing, it's another.

Guess I'll just add another coat of sealant because...why not.


----------



## Ujarak (Sep 4, 2012)

Yeah i spoke to him. He still owes me a refund for over a month now


----------



## the_cw (Sep 4, 2012)

This has gone on far enough to be parody. I gotta say again, this is the *worst* service I've ever received.

If I had to go back and do it again I wouldn't give him my business. Would be buyers, keep this thread and other's opinions in mind.


----------



## Skeetzy (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm calling my bank for a refund on both payments. Bank of America is usually very helpful in these situations. I'm sick of the excuses. It was sunny all morning in his area. This is ridiculous.


----------



## the_cw (Sep 4, 2012)

He gets 1 more week then I do the same. Next Wednesday, I'm done with this crap.


----------



## hanniebann (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm giving him till the end of September, since that's when people were sill receiving them last year.. Still though, no contact isn't making me very happy about it


----------



## Skeetzy (Sep 4, 2012)

Bank of America has 100% buyer protection. Just a matter of deciding who to buy the new tegu from.


----------



## the_cw (Sep 4, 2012)

hanniebann said:


> I'm giving him till the end of September, since that's when people were sill receiving them last year.. Still though, no contact isn't making me very happy about it



It's amazing that I get Feeder Insects shipped through USPS--what Varnyard uses--and haven't had any problems. And I mean ever. No delays, excuses, dead shipment or whatever. Somehow it's always an issue with him. I couldn't be more disappointed and upset right now. 

I think there should be a more concentrated effort to educate would be buyers. A sticky was proposed; I believe that is a good idea.


----------



## agv0008 (Sep 4, 2012)

Should it go in "good guy/bad guy" or "general"? It may have more visibility if it was stickied in the general forum.


----------



## Skeetzy (Sep 4, 2012)

I was more than well aware of his previous problems from last year before buying. But he seemed to be on his game this year. But the excuses are old. He lives in Florida, he should be more than prepared for rain. This isn't his first year there lol


----------



## armywife (Sep 4, 2012)

Has anyone else called him to see what the plans are? shipping tomorrow maybe? I don't want to keep bothering him if others already have.


----------



## the_cw (Sep 4, 2012)

agv0008 said:


> Should it go in "good guy/bad guy" or "general"? It may have more visibility if it was stickied in the general forum.



I'd say good guy/bad guy and general, in that order.


I haven't called him today. I will tomorrow.


----------



## Skeetzy (Sep 4, 2012)

Well Bank of America is just as bad as Bobby. Won't chargeback the payments, because of how Paypal takes money out of the account. Something about not having rights to merchant disputes. And since it's after 45 days, Paypal won't do anything either. Looks like I'm back in the waiting game.

For those interested, I found a few other breeders that are willing to ship out same day, for comparable pricing. Wish I had the money to just buy another and forget about the Varnyard one.


----------



## the_cw (Sep 4, 2012)

Yeah, already tried with chase. Have to wait and wait and wait...


----------



## dgates08 (Sep 4, 2012)

Ive been waiting for almost 1.5 years now....... Does anyone know of a good time to call him? ive been trying different times/days for like the past month with nothing but answering machines.


----------



## Skeetzy (Sep 4, 2012)

I've been successful around noon, 6 pm, and he even emailed me to say call him he'll be up awhile around 10 pm. I was already asleep, but that's the last I heard from him. Left him a call and email since. I'm on the east coast.


----------



## kim86 (Sep 4, 2012)

dgates08 said:


> Ive been waiting for almost 1.5 years now....... Does anyone know of a good time to call him? ive been trying different times/days for like the past month with nothing but answering machines.



A year and a half? Holy smokes! That sucks


----------



## Dubya (Sep 4, 2012)

dgates08 said:


> Ive been waiting for almost 1.5 years now....... Does anyone know of a good time to call him? ive been trying different times/days for like the past month with nothing but answering machines.



Early afternoon or after dinner hours worked for me.


----------



## Josh (Sep 4, 2012)

I once again would like to ask that we try to eliminate any bashing, name-calling, etc. I will be asking the mods to enforce this policy. It's OK to discuss, let's keep it respectful please. I'm not pointing at any one person but we will be giving warnings if necessary.


----------



## the_cw (Sep 4, 2012)

I've had no problems reaching him. Usually emailing and, if getting the machine, leaving a message has gotten him to respond back. Not necessarily in a timely manner, mind you, but he does get back to me.


----------



## Ujarak (Sep 4, 2012)

I dont see any bashing. Just alot of unhappy customers who are talking to eachother about how unfair and dificult it is to interact with bobby hill. He has let a large number of people down and if you cant talk about it on this forum then where can you.


----------



## Diablo (Sep 4, 2012)

I doubt my bank will do anything about it which is why I'm waiting till the end of September and either buying one from somewhere else, or selling my cage and wiping my hands clean of all of this and looking like a complete idiot to everyone who I told I was getting this tegu but I'd rather do that then keep my hopes up.


----------



## the_cw (Sep 4, 2012)

Ujarak said:


> I dont see any bashing. Just alot of unhappy customers who are talking to eachother about how unfair and dificult it is to interact with bobby hill. He has let a large number of people down and if you cant talk about it on this forum then where can you.



This is how I feel too. Considering the situation I, and others, are in, we're being more than respectful. $150 is enough money that I'd like some degree of personal interaction. I've spoken with him enough that, yes, he does respond. However, considering he told me he *would* ship Tuesday, and never even spoke with me when he changed, I'm left feeling a little upset.


----------



## Skeetzy (Sep 4, 2012)

Exactly how I feel. I understood the very little communication up until 3 weeks after last payment. That's when he really started going down hill. He should be contacting us all at least once a week to give us an idea of what's going on. I wonder how many people are waiting that aren't on these forums. Probably think they got robbed.


----------



## Diablo (Sep 4, 2012)

Skeetzy said:


> Exactly how I feel. I understood the very little communication up until 3 weeks after last payment. That's when he really started going down hill. He should be contacting us all at least once a week to give us an idea of what's going on. I wonder how many people are waiting that aren't on these forums. Probably think they got robbed.



I was just thinking about that. If they aren't getting any updates at all, they must see his whole site as a scam. I would, unless they are calling everyday relentlessly and getting excuses from him. If it wasn't for this site I would've called it quits a while ago.


----------



## aambumann (Sep 4, 2012)

Possibly some good news. Here in Iowa they are calling for cooler temps. by the end of the week and highs in the middle 70's for most of next week, maybe it be wider spread and let everybody cool down some. Good luck all.


----------



## dgates08 (Sep 4, 2012)

I know he will get everyone their tegus that they are owed eventually, it just may take well into october. We have all made it this far another month wont kill us! but i gotta say i cant wait!!! i have already started looking at things to take the 40 breeder when the tegu outgrows it, which will be in like 6 months lol.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Sep 4, 2012)

Hahahahahaha you guys are so optimistic. Either way I feel like it's BOI worthy...


----------



## laurarfl (Sep 5, 2012)

There was one thread started on the Fauna BOI.


----------



## the_cw (Sep 5, 2012)

aambumann said:


> Possibly some good news. Here in Iowa they are calling for cooler temps. by the end of the week and highs in the middle 70's for most of next week, maybe it be wider spread and let everybody cool down some. Good luck all.



It's not an issue of cooler temperatures. I'm in Michigan and, as a matter of fact, called him in early August when we had 2 weeks of cooler temps to let him know he could ship. And here we are, still.

At this point I genuinely wonder whether there are even B&W's to ship...


----------



## Josh (Sep 5, 2012)

We are allowed to discuss it here. I'm just making it clear that bashing and character attacks will not be tolerated. Whether or not it has happened in this thread, it HAS happened on TT before. I'm trying to prevent that. Let's stick to the facts and everything should work out fine.


----------



## Jeremyxb12 (Sep 5, 2012)

I am going to give him a call today and let eveyone know


----------



## armywife (Sep 5, 2012)

Anybody got any news on shipping today?


----------



## Skeetzy (Sep 5, 2012)

No call on my end. I don't get why he barely ships out. Every other breeder I've talked to is willing to ship any day of the week.


----------



## Diablo (Sep 5, 2012)

I just have a feeling he is gonna call me up when im off guard and itll be the worst possible time for me to get a tegu. Not saying I wouldn't be able to take care of it but if im having a busy week with school and work itll be difficult welcoming a tegu. Wish he had done it a week ago before school

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## the_cw (Sep 5, 2012)

One hopes he at least calls at all. Anyone hear anything today? I left a message on Monday and haven't heard back.


----------



## hanniebann (Sep 6, 2012)

I haven't heard anything. I've been sending emails though.


----------



## LizardzRock (Sep 6, 2012)

Just my 2 cents, but ever since I gave him the rest of my deposit the email replies have stopped and ALL communication has ceased. He literally told me he had 800 to get out, that's over $100K... You would think he could hire help to assist with shipping and customer contact b/c he sucks at it. By the time I (like most from what i see) get my B&W tegu it will need to possibly go into hibernation. I honestly just want my money back at this point. I'm tired of dealing with him.


----------



## Diablo (Sep 6, 2012)

Yeah honestly I don't doubt that some of his customers end up not getting their tegu or a refund and thats just flat out stealing. If you aren't gonna have communication with your 800+ customers then theres no reason to sell that many. I regret buying from him. Nothing we can do though but hope he actually calls us one of these days.

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## the_cw (Sep 6, 2012)

I called again today and got nothing. And still no response from my call and message Monday. I, too, regret doing business with him. Let's hope there is a semi-helpful conclusion to this.


----------



## Skeetzy (Sep 6, 2012)

I say if this year turns out like last year, where we are all left in the dark with no tegu, we all call and file theft reports with his local police department. I'm not suggesting do this anytime soon, nor hope it even turns down that path, but that would definitely get his attention.


----------



## Diablo (Sep 6, 2012)

Yeah I garunteee you everyone here who got their tegu already will disagree with us and say just wait it out but I don't think anyone knows what this is like until they go through it themselves. There's no excuse to do business like this to hundreds of people and get away with it year after year.

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## the_cw (Sep 6, 2012)

Skeetzy said:


> I say if this year turns out like last year, where we are all left in the dark with no tegu, we all call and file theft reports with his local police department. I'm not suggesting do this anytime soon, nor hope it even turns down that path, but that would definitely get his attention.



I know a lawyer. And I would, really. :angel:


----------



## Skeetzy (Sep 6, 2012)

No reason for the face, if it comes to that point we have every right to press charges and what not. I just find it appalling that when I talked to other breeders, they were willing to ship out any day. And here he is only shipping one day a month it seems like. It's nothing but unneeded frustration.

If I wasn't afraid of him purposely not shipping my tegu, I'd be hounding him with calls all day long every day. But I have a feeling that will do nothing but delay my shipment. 

On a side note, anyone know if he is a legit business? I only ask because my bank also told me I could contact the Better business Bureau. But I doubt he's legit.


----------



## kim86 (Sep 6, 2012)

Well some of you have waited over a year, isn't that a legit enough time to file something with the police? It can't be legal to hold people's money like that.


----------



## Skeetzy (Sep 6, 2012)

I say yes, only because if I don't have mine by October I'm following through with it. If I don't have a refund of course. I probably sound like I'm out to get Bobby. The only thing I'm truly out to get is my tegu.


----------



## DavidRosi (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi guys.

After reading through this topic my heart really goes out to all of you waiting on your tegus.

It's very different here in the UK; there is only one real place available to the public to order and have a tegus delivered but it really is a case of; "payment accepted, we're sending it today"

Obviously there are private companies which supply to the reptile shops but I very much dour they'd be waiting a year...


From the outside point of view; I think whoever gets through to speak to the guy should say that pressing charges is a destinct possibility unless things are sorted out. 

If the guy is sending out that many 'gus then maybe he should stop current sales, sort out his backlog and then continue when the workload isn't so severe... No business would ever get away with this in the UK but then again our laws are seriously tight and heavy and te Brits are natural born complainers at best !


Fingers crossed and I wish you the best for times to come guys.


----------



## Carnicero (Sep 6, 2012)

I bought an extreme this year even after reading about what was only talked to be as a "bad year" or fluke year for Bobby last year. And now this is starting to look like that whole situation all over again. I dont know what the deal is but he should atleast come on here to calm some of you guys down and keep stuff updated but the fact that he doesnt and ignores peoples emails and phone calls makes him that much more shady I remember the waiting game for my guy and contemplating numerous times on getting on a flight down to Florida to see Bobby personally to get either my owed tegu or money. Glad it didnt come down to that but now this talk about legal action from you guys, I mean the whole being busy thing can no longer be a excuse at this point. I hope all turns out well for you guys meaning you either receive your tegus or receive your refunds. If neither happens I hope you guys do go with the legal route or paying Bobby a personal visit he just cant keep giving people the run around. Hes ruining his reputation as the best breeder of 'gus to the worst if this bad buisness and shadyness continues. So grateful to have gotten my tegu but I dont think Id be able to bring myself to do buisness with him again.


----------



## Logie_Bear (Sep 6, 2012)

Has anyone emailed Bobby lately that they were wanting to purchase a tegu from him?

Curious if it is all around no-response from emails/calls or just people wanting to hear from the orders they've already paid for. 

Also, who on here has been waiting since last year for their tegu to ship? That's insanity.


----------



## the_cw (Sep 6, 2012)

Skeetzy said:


> No reason for the face, if it comes to that point we have every right to press charges and what not. I just find it appalling that when I talked to other breeders, they were willing to ship out any day. And here he is only shipping one day a month it seems like. It's nothing but unneeded frustration.
> 
> If I wasn't afraid of him purposely not shipping my tegu, I'd be hounding him with calls all day long every day. But I have a feeling that will do nothing but delay my shipment.
> 
> On a side note, anyone know if he is a legit business? I only ask because my bank also told me I could contact the Better business Bureau. But I doubt he's legit.



The face was only there to dampen the effect. I'm serious about it, nobody needs to worry. He needs to let people know what's going on.

And, like you said, none of us are out to get him. We're looking for our little guys: nothing more, nothing less. I would be a much happier man if I wasn't posting this right now.


----------



## Ghostflower (Sep 6, 2012)

I called him last week to see what he had available and he said he had some Giants left over. From what i'm seeing here though i'm taking my business to Teguterra instead.


----------



## Diablo (Sep 6, 2012)

Logie_Bear said:


> Has anyone emailed Bobby lately that they were wanting to purchase a tegu from him?
> 
> Curious if it is all around no-response from emails/calls or just people wanting to hear from the orders they've already paid for.
> 
> Also, who on here has been waiting since last year for their tegu to ship? That's insanity.



I'm 100% sure he repsonds to emails that are requesting to buy or put down money right away. When I first emailed him about my interest in a tegu I got an email back within 5 minutes. Now when I send him emails about RECEIVING my tegu I get absolutely no response. It seems as if he just blindly accepts everyone's money and ignores the people who have already paid their deposits in full. If any of you do decide to go the legal route please PM each of us in this thread so we can do it together and contact his local PD. I am waiting until the first of October and if I don't receive a call or update until then, then I will gladly take action.



Ghostflower said:


> I called him last week to see what he had available and he said he had some Giants left over. From what i'm seeing here though i'm taking my business to Teguterra instead.



I wish I had done the same. I used to defend Bobby, but there is no reason to do business this way, you can't justify it in any way.


----------



## the_cw (Sep 6, 2012)

Diablo said:


> Logie_Bear said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone emailed Bobby lately that they were wanting to purchase a tegu from him?
> ...



October 1st is the day. I'll PM people for sure.

And, yeah, buy from someone else. His silence speaks volumes.


----------



## Ghostflower (Sep 6, 2012)

I feel bad for yins though, i know i'm waiting on my Tegu because i'm saving up money and building the cage currently and its driving me insane.. really couldnt imagine waiting a year. I'd probably drive myself to florida if it was me. i'm just crazy though.


----------



## Skeetzy (Sep 6, 2012)

Don't feel bad, I was defending him up until like three weeks ago. And as far as emails go. I sent him an email titled Read before PayPal dispute. My phone was ringing 11 minutes later. But every other email and voice mail I leave goes unanswered as of the past 3 weeks.

I almost tried calling him and offering to pay more to get him to just ship my tegu today. But figured he would probably just take my money again.


----------



## hanniebann (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm one of the people who was supposed to get a 'gu last year. I agree, if there's no contact by October 1st, I'll take legal action. My tolerance is just about at it's limit.


----------



## the_cw (Sep 6, 2012)

For me, it's not a matter of contact by October 1st; he has responded to me. No, I want my Gu in my enclosure by then. It's already been at least 2 months since the eggs hatched. There's no excuse to justify further "I can't ship this week" nonsense.

I have no idea how you guys managed to wait a year. I'm not sure how I would handle myself. Certainly not quite this kindly.


----------



## Diablo (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm surprised that someone else hasn't already taken action against him for this.


----------



## Logie_Bear (Sep 6, 2012)

hanniebann said:


> I'm one of the people who was supposed to get a 'gu last year. I agree, if there's no contact by October 1st, I'll take legal action. My tolerance is just about at it's limit.



Can you tell us what happened that you never received an animal last year? And why you didn't make a dispute at that time?


----------



## Jeremyxb12 (Sep 7, 2012)

Yeah it seems every one was defending him because of how the weather was but him not respondinmg now that some the weather has calmed? come on now


----------



## the_cw (Sep 7, 2012)

I'd like to also know about folks waiting from last year.


----------



## Melissa (Sep 7, 2012)

Ya I have had my extreme paid in full ($350) and I talk to him about every week and every week I get the same story some excuse why I haven't received it and told he will try to ship it next week. He told me when I paid for it I would be able to get it in JULY for my husbands birthday but the temps were to hot, but it has been a month of perfectly fine shipping temps, so now the excuse has changed to the weather on his end. I am really starting to wonder if we will ever see the tegu. I am starting to really regret sending him money. We had such an easy time getting our 1st tegu from him, this has been a real surprise.


----------



## anelk002 (Sep 7, 2012)

I just got off the phone with him. Word for word I'm behind on shipping I'm trying to get them out as fast as I can. I asked so do u have an idea when we could expect it he replies Idk I'm working I'm not in front of my computer right now but I'm trying to get them out. He digs himself into a hole tryin to do this with no help and letting his customers know 3 weeks. I was patient for the longest time but 2 months now is ridiculous


----------



## Diablo (Sep 7, 2012)

I feel like there are a lot of people who just gave up too and stopped bothering him and just let him keep their money which is a shame because then everyone else doesn't see the severity of this situation and how he is practically stealing people's money.... im not going so far to as accuse him of that YET but its starting to look like that.

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## the_cw (Sep 7, 2012)

anelk002 said:


> I just got off the phone with him. Word for word I'm behind on shipping I'm trying to get them out as fast as I can. I asked so do u have an idea when we could expect it he replies Idk I'm working I'm not in front of my computer right now but I'm trying to get them out. He digs himself into a hole tryin to do this with no help and letting his customers know 3 weeks. I was patient for the longest time but 2 months now is ridiculous



That's what he said, almost word for word, at the end of July. He's giving the same old story just to different people. 

Edit:
I guess here's what I want to know. Has *anyone* gotten a Black and White this year? Lurkers, casual readers or otherwise. I'm genuinely curious.


----------



## Scott Hogge (Sep 7, 2012)

I gave up on a male red and female extreme. I don't want a 4 month old tegu, I wanted a 3 week old tegu to start working with. I bought a wonderful red hatchling from Ty for $125, which is only what the second half of my red from varnyard red would have costed. It was 4 days from when I first contacted Ty until MacGyver arrived, and that includes a weekend. Varnyard is not a real business.

I've also heard that 0 (yes, zero) of varnyard's reds ever hatched, so I'm very glad I stopped waited for a lizard that didn't even exist. If anyone has seen a red produced this year and can dispute this I am interested in hearing it.

My advise for you all is to give up and go find another breeder. You can probably get what you want for the same price as paying the second half for imaginary lizards from Varnyard, so you won't even be losing money. It just burns to get dicked over by somebody, so try not to let it bother you.. go get another tegu [that actually exists]... be happy.


----------



## LizardzRock (Sep 7, 2012)

Before I give up and go to another breeder I am personally driving to his place. It is about 3.5 hours from me and I could use a weekend at the beach in Panama City, FL. I am going to get my money back in person. I am giving him to the 15th to get it to me if not then I will be knocking on his door. Im done with wasting my time trying to email someone who is obviously not responding.


----------



## Jeremyxb12 (Sep 7, 2012)

Bobby just called me said he was going to try to ship a large quantity of the tegus out by tuesday! hope he sticks with it


----------



## the_cw (Sep 7, 2012)

Jeremyxb12 said:


> Bobby just called me said he was going to try to ship a large quantity of the tegus out by tuesday! hope he sticks with it



If he doesn't then I'm ordering from someone else and asking for a refund. I'm done waiting.


----------



## Diablo (Sep 7, 2012)

todeyius said:


> I gave up on a male red and female extreme. I don't want a 4 month old tegu, I wanted a 3 week old tegu to start working with. I bought a wonderful red hatchling from Ty for $125, which is only what the second half of my red from varnyard red would have costed. It was 4 days from when I first contacted Ty until MacGyver arrived, and that includes a weekend. Varnyard is not a real business.
> 
> I've also heard that 0 (yes, zero) of varnyard's reds ever hatched, so I'm very glad I stopped waited for a lizard that didn't even exist. If anyone has seen a red produced this year and can dispute this I am interested in hearing it.
> 
> My advise for you all is to give up and go find another breeder. You can probably get what you want for the same price as paying the second half for imaginary lizards from Varnyard, so you won't even be losing money. It just burns to get dicked over by somebody, so try not to let it bother you.. go get another tegu [that actually exists]... be happy.



The only problem I have with this is that he is just gonna keep doing this to other people and it's ridiculous. This needs to stop.


----------



## Skeetzy (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: RE: Finalllyyyyyy!*



Jeremyxb12 said:


> Bobby just called me said he was going to try to ship a large quantity of the tegus out by tuesday! hope he sticks with it



Great, so I have to try to get Wednesday off again, just to be screwed over by him, again. My work doesn't do well with giving days off on a short notice. I'm emailing him politely asking for a refund, or a guaranteed shipping date. This is ridiculous.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Sep 7, 2012)

Ugh... So has ANYONE on here actually gotten a tegu from him? [Bobby]. I was looking online, and before this I was seeing tons of great reports about him...Actual people with actual tegus that were bought from Varnyard Herps. His videos seem to indicate that he loves his animals, which was another thing I liked seeing. Is it just that he has so many orders to fill now and not enough manpower to get them shipped out in a timely fashion? I'm not sure what to do...It says he only gives a refund if no animals are produced...But given that we may be on a long waiting list, and the animals may be there OR haven't begun hatching yet [the particular clutch that coincides with when we put our deposits down]. I have been DYING to get this baby. Watching videos, studying care sheets...etc. [can anyone say obsessed?] And I have a mini freezer full of snack sized ziplocks full of the meat/cod liver oil/calcium/beef liver mixture that was recommended... God help me.


----------



## lexee126 (Sep 7, 2012)

We put a deposit on a red in march. Long story short he said he didnt have any reds so we switched to an all american. Still have not received a tegu. Same as everyone else....


----------



## Scott Hogge (Sep 7, 2012)

I think he just takes 800 deposits, produces 20 animals, and ships them to the 20 people most likely to create youtube videos named 'My Varnyard 2012.....' so it looks like they actually exists.


There are no tegus!


----------



## andrewg132 (Sep 7, 2012)

Figure it is well passed time I said something on forums.

I have had a deposit down on a tegu since last year in October (For an 2011 All American though). Due to a move I couldn't spend the time to raise a tegu so I decided to cancel my deposit and when I asked Bobby for a refund, he did not respond to me for 3 days, so I just reversed it on Paypal and about an hour after he calls me, pissed off of course, and asks me to stop it and he would refund me. So, I apologized reversed my Paypal dispute and well... I never got my money back.

So I went though about two months of going back and forth of him claiming that paypal wouldn't allow him to refund me and supposedly that the money order I requested (since I wasn't getting it through Paypal) was returned twice which I know is BS since I have had people ship stuff to me from Florida before multiple times to my address. So after being fed up for 2 months of that nonsense I just decided to make it my deposit again on a 2012 All American (big mistake). That was in December.

Now all I am getting is what has been described on this forum, non-responsiveness from Bobby, and having no idea what is going on and if we are going to see a refund, or a tegu, and I am getting extremely irritated. 

Unfortunately, since I feel that I never will get my tegu, I pursued my other interests and reptiles and I can no longer can keep a tegu since I no longer have room for the cage it will require when it is an adult (I do have someone who can take it if I ever get it). It breaks my heart that because of all this, I've almost lost my interest in tegus.

Now I ask, has ANYONE received a tegu from Bobby this year? It's is a crying shame that such a reputable has done this to his customers


----------



## Skeetzy (Sep 7, 2012)

Honestly I'm starting to think they're are no tegus.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Sep 7, 2012)

On his site it says he will refund only if no animals are produced. It also says he will try his best to resell the animal in the case that you no longer want one. [I'm not sure if that means you get part of that money or like if it is your animal but he helps you sell it to get your money back or what...]
I have never ordered an animal online before...And this is my first experience with Bobby. I have heard really good and really bad things about him now. 
I am inclined to believe that he will come through with an animal...I am just not sure when. And no, I do not like waiting.
He told me to be patient. I am going to try.
If it starts to snow and I still have no tegu, I'm not sure what I'll resort to...
But for now...I'm giving him the benefit of the doubt.
I can see that he must have a lot of orders and a lot of backorders who deserve theirs first.
One thing I can say is...shipping only a couple days a week hinders his shipping progress...
another thing is he should REALLY get some employees.
I am not a businesswoman, but I can understand the desire to want to do it yourself, esp when it comes to animals...
If you want something done right/do yourself mentality.
BUT it seems to me that his reputation is wavering because of trying to do it all himself....
so...
yep. my 2 cents.
I'm waiting until it gets ridiculous to wait...
for example...If he starts selling the 2013 tegus and I still dont have mine...ugh.
:/


----------



## LizardzRock (Sep 7, 2012)

Varnyard Herps, Inc. Registered in FL as a "Domestic for Profit Corporation". Last updated by Florida Department of State - 5/2012.

Varnyard Herps Inc
2613 N Cedar Lane
Panama City, FL 32405-6207


----------



## the_cw (Sep 7, 2012)

I've cancelled my order and am asking for a refund. Of course, I suspect I won't get one(I cancelled this morning and, big shocked, no response back).

I'm moving onto greener pastures. I have no doubts in my mind at all that, at some level, his business has developed into a scam. Why the secrecy? Why no shipments? Why the excuses? There's no other reason that I can think of. That said, I'm going to get a Tegu from someone else. I'm done stressing about this. That said, if any of you decide to pursue legal means against him, *please* contact me. I will be reading this thread and would like to add my voice. Even if he doesn't owe me a Tegu, he certainly owes me money now.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Sep 7, 2012)

I've been calling it since last season but several ignorant and innocent people believed that he'd be totally fine this year. Shockingly enough, I was right. Now everyone acts surprised. You all should have read last years issues with refunds and screwed up eggs. However, I still feel bad about it and hope you all either end up getting a tegu or your money back from him. He has no moral values and does not deserve the good name he previously had.


----------



## Melissa (Sep 8, 2012)

Well we had bought a normal from him about 2 yrs ago everything went perfect. SO when I wanted an extreme I didn't think twice of contacting him and paying for it in full while I had the money in my hand. I did talk to him this morning and he said that temps are down in a lot of places and that he is planning on shipping a bunch out this coming week but wasn't sure if mine would be 1 of them.


----------



## Diablo (Sep 8, 2012)

Im about to email him saying I will be taking legal action along with many others if he does not ship out on tuesday. I have no where else to get a tegu really. Im thinking of checking out teguterra but im not sure how well thatll turn out. Anyone can vouch for them?

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## agv0008 (Sep 8, 2012)

Ghostflower said:


> I called him last week to see what he had available and he said he had some Giants left over. From what i'm seeing here though i'm taking my business to Teguterra instead.



I'm telling ya, 6 days from when I called to when the tegu was at my doorstep (from Teguterra).


----------



## Diablo (Sep 8, 2012)

agv0008 said:


> Ghostflower said:
> 
> 
> > I called him last week to see what he had available and he said he had some Giants left over. From what i'm seeing here though i'm taking my business to Teguterra instead.
> ...



Is shipping included in the 200$? Or do you have to pay that extra?


----------



## agv0008 (Sep 8, 2012)

andrewg132 said:


> Figure it is well passed time I said something on forums.
> 
> ...when I asked Bobby for a refund, he did not respond to me for 3 days, so I just reversed it on Paypal and about an hour after he calls me, pissed off of course, and asks me to stop it and he would refund me...



He did the same thing to me. That it called a *scam*. Regardless of the good intentions from the start, if you dispute a PayPal transaction and the vendor calls and tells your to close it and they will send you a check....

[size=large]DON'T[/size]

PayPal clearly says to only close a dispute once you have the money "in hand".

It was my fault for closing the dispute when he called me. I should not have done it until the money was in my account.

I advise everyone that disputes with PayPal to follow the PayPal rules and not listed to Bobby.

"Uhhh, I can't paypal you back the money because it messes up my income stuff for my taxes...I'll send you a money order...blah blah"

In retrospect, I feel like an idiot.


----------



## Jeremyxb12 (Sep 8, 2012)

I can honestly say that i know every one is annoyed but it still couldnt hurt to just wait a bit longer. at least wait till the first week of october if possible. I have waited a year and 2 months for my tegu now


----------



## agv0008 (Sep 8, 2012)

Diablo said:


> agv0008 said:
> 
> 
> > Ghostflower said:
> ...



I think it is extra, but he charges a flat rate.

As I was typing this, I saw Gil get up to lay under his light... he looks groggy lol. 

Also, he is a fine example of what to expect from Teguterra.


----------



## Diablo (Sep 8, 2012)

agv0008 said:


> andrewg132 said:
> 
> 
> > Figure it is well passed time I said something on forums.
> ...



I'm opening a dispute on paypal with him for the other half of my payment. I wrote that I will not close it until I have my tegu or my money back. Let's see how long it takes him to call me.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Sep 8, 2012)

Keep us all posted please...I was thinking of waiting til october....god I wish I knew what was going on for real.


----------



## agv0008 (Sep 8, 2012)

Diablo said:


> I'm opening a dispute on paypal with him for the other half of my payment. I wrote that I will not close it until I have my tegu or my money back. Let's see how long it takes him to call me.



Should be around 5 minutes...


----------



## Diablo (Sep 8, 2012)

agv0008 said:


> Diablo said:
> 
> 
> > I'm opening a dispute on paypal with him for the other half of my payment. I wrote that I will not close it until I have my tegu or my money back. Let's see how long it takes him to call me.
> ...



Nope, it's been 45 days. Awesome


----------



## BatGirl1 (Sep 8, 2012)

Ok this is strange...But I was checking my paypal account to see when I put the deposit on my baby...It was March 13th that it showed the deposit request...But on the paypal account I noticed the transaction thing says Mar 13/bill from bobby hill PAID...Jun 30/bill from bobby hill PAID...jul 1/transfer from debit card COMPLETED...then jul 1/payment to bobby hill COMPLETED.
I am so confused.
Does that mean my ACTUAL deposit was logged as JULY 1???
I have an email from paypal saying I sent payment to him on March 13...and there is a receipt number.
Also June 30 Bobby sent me an email saying babies are hatching and he'll send request for balance...
Then I got The4 balance sent out July 1. Then he told me he'd call me before shipping...

I am SO CONFUSED. [I'm sorry, this is really not tegu specific related...But I am certainly getting a LOT of help and support here. I'm glad I joined tegutalk.]
=====================================================
Oh...ok. I just looked at my initial payment request from bobby on March 13. It appears I went on paypal as guest or something. Then my actual account only shows the transactions from after I logged in and had an actual account... I see...
So yeah, March 13th should be my deposit date. And he said they began hatching June 30th...and should ship 3 weeks after that.
It has been two months, in reality, since the 'first' clutch started hatching...?


----------



## supaflywoodysida (Sep 8, 2012)

Has anyone received there black and white? I paid mine off in full in July and was told he was being shipped beginning of August. He hasn't contacted me and I'm starting to feel ripped off. Thanks for any help I just want my tegu.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Sep 8, 2012)

supaflywoodysida said:


> Has anyone received there black and white? I paid mine off in full in July and was told he was being shipped beginning of August. He hasn't contacted me and I'm starting to feel ripped off. Thanks for any help I just want my tegu.



I paid my balance july 1st.
He said the shipping goes according to deposit date.
Mine was march 13th. 
A lot of people are unhappy with the wait and suspect he doesn't even have enough animals to fill his orders. I'm waiting a bit more....benefit of the doubt.but some people just got theirs who had ordered last year....so.....who knows


----------



## Scott Hogge (Sep 8, 2012)

He is obviously just shipping just enough animals that it looks like he is still a real breeder, but this is obviously a complete scam at this point. 10 year old school children come up with better excuses. The guy is a straight up liar.

Even if he were to ship out in the next weeks weeks, these tegus would be months old now and not the hatchlings that you orders. But he won't. I'm sorry guys, but it is just not possible that he is just legitimately delayed. If he really wanted to ship out a bunch of tegus, he could do them all in less than a week. Other people do. 

I am 100% certain that if you gave me 800 tegus, 1 week, some boxes, and 800 x $30 shipping fees, all tegus would arrive within a week. 

Anyone who believes bobby is still going to ship them something, please contact me... I have some awesome 10 foot invisible glow in the dark tegus for sale.


----------



## laurarfl (Sep 8, 2012)

From Josh, the site owner:

"We are allowed to discuss it here. I'm just making it clear that bashing and character attacks will not be tolerated. Whether or not it has happened in this thread, it HAS happened on TT before. I'm trying to prevent that. Let's stick to the facts and everything should work out fine.

Read more: http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=12008&page=9#ixzz25vmndOX7"

Basically, making claims against someone's personal character will cause the post to be removed. If a post seems to exist just to incite controversy and argument, it will be removed. If someone is posting about their BUSINESS dealings with Varnyard, it will stay. I am not the "TT police", so please do not take any post removal personally. All post removals are a group effort.  The point is to keep the the thread productive and helpful to all those involved, not a place for people to just make jabs. I know emotions are running high and I'm sorry for all those involved. I'm just trying to remain objective and keep the thread moving forward. The intention is not to silence any one's opinion.


----------



## hanniebann (Sep 9, 2012)

The reason I didn't get my black and white last year when I had ordered him was due to almost all of the tegu eggs dying for some reason or another. I think he said it had to do with the water chemistry changing from the tap. Bobby called me and gave me 3 options. He said I could get a refund, get a different tegu (and pay the difference) or roll my deposit into next year's clutches. I decided to opt for a 2012 tegu. 

:/


----------



## Skeetzy (Sep 9, 2012)

As sad as that is, that you're still waiting, it's slightly reassuring that he at least gave you the options. But something I find funny, is Bobby stated earlier in the breeding season that the first clutch was going out to everyone waiting from last year. But clearly that wasn't true.


----------



## dgates08 (Sep 9, 2012)

hanniebann said:


> The reason I didn't get my black and white last year when I had ordered him was due to almost all of the tegu eggs dying for some reason or another. I think he said it had to do with the water chemistry changing from the tap. Bobby called me and gave me 3 options. He said I could get a refund, get a different tegu (and pay the difference) or roll my deposit into next year's clutches. I decided to opt for a 2012 tegu.
> 
> :/



I am in the same boat as you....


----------



## hanniebann (Sep 9, 2012)

Glad to know I'm not alone. If anything, I say we all keep in touch, whether it's on here, Facebook, or something, so that we can all rally together if need be. I'm not letting this go if it gets ugly. If you want to keep together and you're a FB user, that's the best way to get ahold of me. Add me if so, my FB page is linked to my profile page on TT. I'll keep watching the forums though too.


----------



## hanniebann (Sep 10, 2012)

Any phone calls today?


----------



## laurarfl (Sep 12, 2012)

This thread must stay on track about updates, purchases, etc from customers, etc or it will probably be closed, too.


----------



## Melissa (Sep 12, 2012)

Did anyone receive theirs this week? I did not get mine this week.....


----------



## Scott Hogge (Sep 12, 2012)

http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?pid=121657#pid121657


----------



## tegutim (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi all,

Been a lurker here for a week or so now. First time post 
I wanted to chime in real quick, to speak of my experiences with Varnyard. Exactly 10 days ago, I contacted Bobby on the phone regarding an Extreme. We must have spoken on the phone for roughly 30 minutes, and I found him to be very friendly and accomodating. I treated him the same. I paid for my Tegu in full after our conversation.

Ten days later my Tegu has arrived. He is Healthy, gorgeous, and alert. I am more than well aware of the issues that some people have reported, by reading this board. I just wanted to report how my experience went. 

Meet "Duncan" everyone


----------



## Josh (Sep 12, 2012)

Welcome tegutim and Duncan! Thanks for sharing your experience with us


----------



## Logie_Bear (Sep 12, 2012)

tegutim said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Been a lurker here for a week or so now. First time post
> I wanted to chime in real quick, to speak of my experiences with Varnyard. Exactly 10 days ago, I contacted Bobby on the phone regarding an Extreme. We must have spoken on the phone for roughly 30 minutes, and I found him to be very friendly and accomodating. I treated him the same. I paid for my Tegu in full after our conversation.
> ...



Hah, well that stinks for the folks that have put in their deposts months ago, and received no tegu. Congratzs on getting a cute healthy baby tho! Did bobby tell you what duncan's hatch-date was?


----------



## Melissa (Sep 12, 2012)

Tegutim, I am glad you got your tegu but I am sure it doesn't really make people feel much better that have been waiting months+ lol. I wonder why he can ship new orders but not older 1s hmmm.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Sep 13, 2012)

To me it seems like maybe he either ran out of blk and whites or really doesn't have a list formally...and also the more expensive ones seem to be shipping first? I got "niles " from local place cuz tired of waiting.mine was ordered in march from bobby.when/ if he calls me I'll have 2 or have to sell one..:/


----------



## Melissa (Sep 13, 2012)

Well I just finished talking to Bobby, he said he is trying to have them all sent out in the next 2 weeks. Even though I am impatient I do think he will get them sent out. Can't wait to get our extreme.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Sep 13, 2012)

Melissa ...so you are getting an extreme? When did you put deposit? Mine was march 13. I'm wondering now...is he going by types and not by deposit dates on all kinds? Because it seems extremes are shipping and no blk and whts...?which is what I ordered. Male blk and white argentine 'normal '.....hmmmmmmm


----------



## Ujarak (Sep 13, 2012)

Seems to me hes shipping the animals he has. Extremes and AA's. It is coming off like he hasnt produced enough or any b/w and no reds this year

Thats pure speculation on the b/w though


----------



## Skeetzy (Sep 13, 2012)

Ujarak, that's been my exact guess this whole time.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Sep 13, 2012)

Well...like I posted earlier...I bought one locally because I was so stressed not knowing and waiting.i loooove him by the way.and his name is "niles " haha.anyway...if/ when i get 'the call ' i will just have 2 tegus.  does anyone know if males can be housed together? Also...I'm not planning on giving bobby a hard time cuz as i said before i think he just got over his head and didn't know how to handle it.yes I'm upset by how things seem to be going down...but i always try to give the benefit of the doubt. So.... yep. God i love my baby.seriously he is the tamest most intelligent and amazing thing I've ever had!!! :heart:

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Melissa (Sep 13, 2012)

Batgirl, I am getting an extreme. He said he will be shipping ALL his animals out in next 2 week not just 1 kind. There have been some of all the tegu's shipped and more of all to go from what I understand. I paid for mine in full back in June I believe.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Sep 13, 2012)

Niles!!! :heart:

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KABIKANO (Sep 13, 2012)

JUST GOT MY EXTREME FEMALE RIGHT NOW. WAS A TOTAL OF A 2 WEEK PROCESS FROM 1ST EMAIL TO PHONE CALL TO PAY OFF TO TODAY. SHE'S GREAT AND I'LL PUT A COUPLE VIDS UP IN THE EXTREME THREADS. THANKS!


----------



## BatGirl1 (Sep 13, 2012)

Was she from Varnyard?


----------



## KABIKANO (Sep 13, 2012)

BatGirl1 said:


> Was she from Varnyard?



YUP, THE ONE THEY'RE ALL SPEAKING ON...


----------



## tegutim (Sep 13, 2012)

Logie_Bear said:


> tegutim said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...



Hi Logie,

No, he didn't tell me. I didn't think to ask. Sorry about that ;(


----------

